# αυτουνού, etc.



## modus.irrealis

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους Έλληνες εδώ για τις λέξεις σαν το αυτουνού, αυτηνής, ποιανού, αυτόνε, πιόνε, αυτουνούς, τόνε, τήνε, κτλ. Λέγονται αυτές οι λέξεις στη επίσημη γλώσσα (ξέρω ότι δεν γράφονται) ή θεωρούνται σάν λάθη;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## ireney

Επισήμως είναι λάθος. Θα τις ακούσεις όμως συχνά αν και θεωρούνται κάπως "βάρβαρες" εκτός από το "ποιανού" που είναι πολύ συχνή η χρήση του. Ούτε κι αυτό θα το ακούσεις όμως όταν κάποιος βγάζει λόγο π.χ.


----------



## ics

Ανεπισήμως όμως (και νομίζω θα συμφωνήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι) ακούγονται πολύ συχνά, όχι μόνο αυτές αλλά και άλλες όπως "μιανού"(ενός δηλαδή) "μιανής", "καμμιανού", "καμμιανής", "καθενού"... συνήθως τις λένε συμπατριώτες μας δίχως ιδιαίτερη μόρφωση, χωρίς αυτό να αποκλείει και κάποιο τοπικό ιδίωμα πιστεύω.

Στη λογοτεχνία πάντως θα τις συναντήσεις!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Ευχαριστώ. Έστι νόμιζα, ότι ήταν "λάθοι." Αλλά το "μιανού" δεν τό 'χω ακούσει ποτέ, αλλά μου αρέσει έτσι που ανακατώνει τα γένη. Μου θυμίζει το "πάμετε" που το λένε εδώ λίγοι Μακεδόνες.

Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο παρατατικό με -ουσα και το παρατατικό σε -γα, π.χ. "γελούσα" και "γέλαγα"; Ξέρω ότι έχουν την ίδια σημασία, αλλά είναι το ένα πιο "επίσημο" απ' το άλλο; Έχω διαβάσει μόνο ότι είναι κάτι που στην άρχη εξαρτώταν (??) απ'το τόπο, αλλά τώρα και τα δύο λέγονται παντού χωρίς διαφορά.


----------



## skatoulitsa

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Να σας ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο παρατατικό με -ουσα και το παρατατικό σε -γα, π.χ. "γελούσα" και "γέλαγα"; Ξέρω ότι έχουν την ίδια σημασία, αλλά είναι το ένα πιο "επίσημο" απ' το άλλο; Έχω διαβάσει μόνο ότι είναι κάτι που στην άρχη εξαρτώταν (??) απ'το τόπο, αλλά τώρα και τα δύο λέγονται παντού χωρίς διαφορά.


Ενδιαφέρον... Δεν το είχα συνειδητοποιήσει αυτό με τον παρατατικό. Χωρίς να το ξέρω πραγματικά θα έλεγα ότι η επίσημη μορφή είναι "γελούσα". Αυτό το λέω για τον εξής λόγο:
1. για κάποια ρήματα όπως το παράδειγμά σου νιώθω ότι και οι δύο μορφές ακούγονται εξίσου σωστές
2. για καποια άλλα όπως "αγαπούσα"/"αγάπαγα", η σε -ούσα μορφή μου φαίνεται καλύτερη, αν και η άλλη συναντάται
3. για κάποια ρήματα η σε -αγα μορφή είναι τελείως λάθος πχ. "θεωρούσα", "θεώραγα"

Οπότε "συνολικά" (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε αυτό) η κατάληξη -ούσα φαίνεται "πιο σωστή"


----------



## ics

Αγαπητέ irrealis, 
το «μιανού» το’ χω ακούσει από νησιώτες, συγκεκριμένα από κερκυραίο και σαντορινιό αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να σου πω περισσότερα… όταν τους δω θα τους ρωτήσω όμως γιατί μου γεννήθηκε κι εμένα η απορία τώρα!! 
Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον το παιχνίδι με τα γένη! 
Ούτε για το _πάμετε_ ξέρω περισσότερα, αλλά μου θυμίζει το συνώνυμο «_αντέστε_!» (άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον «λάθος» που προέρχεται από το επιφώνημα «άντε!», «άιντε ντε!» που λέμε!). 
Όσο για τους παρατατικούς, ούτε γι’ αυτό ξέρω κάτι, στα παραδείγματα σου και οι δύο τύποι μου ακούγονται το ίδιο καλά, εγώ τα χρησιμοποιώ εξίσου και τα δυο. Θα έχει σίγουρα να κάνει με την κλίση των ρημάτων, τις συναιρέσεις και τις συζυγίες απ’ ότι συμπεραίνω απ’ όσα πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε η skatoylitsa.
Γειά χαρά!


----------



## ireney

Λοιπόοοον

Επισήμως ο σωστός παρατατικός για τα μη συνηρημένα ρήματα είναι σα "α"
και για τα συνηρημένα σε "-ούσα". Τα συνηρημένα όμως, έχουν και δεύτερο παρατατικό σε 'αγα' ο οποίος μάλλον ξεκίνησε ως διάλεκτος σε ορισμένες περιοχές και μετά εξαπλώθηκε σε όλη την Ελλάδα

Ανεπισήμως (και αυτό σημαίνει ότι, εκτός κιαν δίνεις εξετάσεις στη Νεοελληνική Γραμματική για κάποιο λόγο ισχύει το 'ανεπίσημο'.) χρησιμοποιούνται και οι 2 σχεδόν αδιακρίτως. Ακόμα και σε επίσημα κείμενα καμιά φορά. Δεν θεωρείται λάθος να χρησιμοποιήσεις οποιονδήποτε από τους 2 εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή που ανέφερε η Σκατουλίτσα.


----------



## anthodocheio

Μου επιτρέπεις μια μικρή διόρθωση;



			
				modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Ευχαριστώ. Έστι έτσι νόμιζα, ότι ήταν λάθοι λάθη (είναι πληθυντικός).


----------



## modus.irrealis

̇Πάλι ευχαριστώ, και ευχαριστώ Σκατουλίτσα για την εξήγησή σου. Hmm.. υπάρχει γενικός κανόνας που λέει ποια (συνηρημένα) ρήματα έχουν μόνο τον παρατατικό στο -ούσα; Πρώτα νόμιζα οτί ήταν αυτά που δεν έχουν το ενικό 1ο πρόσωπο σε -άω, αλλά σκέφτηκα το "μπορώ" που έχω ακούσει "μπόραγα" κτλ. Αυτό όμως μπορεί να θεωρείται λάθος. Τί λέτε;

ics, πολύ θα μου άρεσε να μάθω την ετυμολογία αυτών των λέξεων -- είναι ενδιαφέρουσα για μένα η γλωσσική ιστορία.

Τώρα που σας έχω όλοι εδώ, υπάρχουν πολλές ερωτήσεις που έχω μάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίσω, γιατί οι περισσότερες είναι "λέγεται το Α η το Β;" Όταν πρωτοπήγα στήν Ελλάδα κατάλαβα ότι εγώ είχα μάθει μια κάπως διαφορετική γλώσσα, κι οι λέξεις που έλεγα εγώ δεν ήταν ακριβώς τις ίδιες που άκουγα απ' τους Έλληνες. 



			
				anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Μου επιτρέπεις μια μικρή διόρθωση;


Μόνο έτσι θα μάθω. Το "εστι" ήταν απλώς "typo" αλλά όταν μου είπε ο ics ότι είχα γράψει "λάθοι" πολύ ντράπηκα -- σκέφτομαι μόνο τι θα έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου απ' το Greek school .


----------



## skatoulitsa

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> ̇
> 
> Τώρα που σας έχω όλους εδώ ...


Όσο για το "μπόραγα" δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ και μου φαίνεται τελειως λάθος.
(Και μη στεναχωριέσαι, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη, ειδικά ορθογραφίας )


----------



## ireney

modus και δε ρωτάς; Όπως βλέπεις μας αρέσει πολύ να απαντάμε 

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει για το άντε: (οι τύποι με * είναι τύποι που δεν συναντώνται σε καμία πηγή αλλά είναι, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες τις γλωσσολογίας οι "προπάτορες" μιας λέξης)

*άντε* (λαϊκότατο), *άιντε, άμε, α* πληθ. *αντέστε*

ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ: <άιντε <*άιτε < *άετε <αρχ. άγετε
όπως και το άμε <άγωμε <αρχ.άγωμεν
α (στο καλό) <άι <άε <αρχ. άγε

Νομίζω ότι το *μιανού* προέρχεται από το καμιανού (όχι ότι δεν μπερδεύονται τα γένη έτσι)

Όσο για "λάθη" όπως το "παμέτε" η εξήγηση είναι απλή: Σε πολλές διαλέκτους της Ελληνικής έχουν διατηρηθεί περισσότεροι τύποι της αρχαίας ελληνικής απ' ότι στην κοινή δημοτική.

Το ξέρω ότι ξέρεις αρχαία ελληνικά οπότε το μόνο που έχεις να σκεφτείς είναι η προστακτική του Ενεστώτα (β' πληθυντικό)


----------



## ics

Modus,
θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας, αλλά στη Γραμματική μου των Νέων Ελληνικών που κοίταξα, δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα τίποτα συγκεκριμένο… ούτε και μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη, φαντάσου!! Ο μόνος τρόπος που έχω προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω είναι να σου απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις τύπου Α ή Β που πολύ μου αρέσουν!! 



> σκέφτομαι μόνο τι θα έλεγε ο δάσκαλός μου


θα έλεγε σίγουρα «μπράβο!» τα ελληνικά σου είναι «άπαιχτα»  ( αργκό της νεολαίας-κι όχι μόνο- που σημαίνει = τέλεια, πάρα πολύ ωραία/ πάρα πολύ καλά) 
π.χ. 
-Είναι καλός ο καφές; 
- Άπαιχτος! = Δεν παίζεται!

και τώρα….
Λίστα λαθών: εκτός απ’ αυτό που ανέφερε η skatoylitsa
* ήταν ακριβώς οι ίδιες
*τον παρατατικό σε _(όπως πολύ σωστά γράφεις* πιο κάτω*)_ -ούσα; Πρώτα νόμιζα ότι ήταν αυτά που δεν έχουν το _1ο ενικό_ πρόσωπο *σε *–άω
(*που μάλλον εντάσσεται στις διαλέκτους) έχω μάσει, αντί για το κοινά αποδεκτό έχω μαζέψει… το έχω μάσει δεν συνηθίζεται και πολύ εδώ στο "χωριό" μου (Αθήνα).. 
Λυπάμαι, όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν μπόρεσα να βρω άλλα!..;-)

Όσο για το «μπόραγα», είναι μια απ αυτές τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούν οι συμπατριώτες μας κλπ κλπ. (βλέπε πιο πάνω post) Οι άλλοι λέμε «μπορούσα» που θεωρείται και το σωστό.. το μπόραγα είναι μια μάλλον «λαϊκή» λέξη..



> αλλά δεν θέλω να σας ζαλίσω


Γι’ αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο είμαστε εδώ irrealis!!


----------



## skatoulitsa

ics said:
			
		

> (*που μάλλον εντάσσεται στις διαλέκτους) έχω μάσει, αντί για το κοινά αποδεκτό έχω μαζέψει… το έχω μάσει δεν συνηθίζεται και πολύ εδώ στο "χωριό" μου (Αθήνα)..



Δε νομίζω ότι το "μάσει" είναι λάθος. Όπως λες, δε συνηθίζεται μεταξύ εμάς των Αθηναίων, αλλά Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα


----------



## ics

'Εχεις δίκιο skatoylitsa και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ευτυχώς που η Ελλάδα δεν είναι η Αθήνα!! Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και το έβαλα σε παρένθεση.. ήθελα μόνο να δώσω στον irrealis να καταλάβει οτι οι έλληνες θα καταλάβουν τη διαφορά!..
Προσωπικά το "μάσω" δεν μ' ενοχλεί καθόλου, ίσα ίσα!!


----------



## modus.irrealis

ireney said:
			
		

> Το ξέρω ότι ξέρεις αρχαία ελληνικά οπότε το μόνο που έχεις να σκεφτείς είναι η προστακτική του Ενεστώτα (β' πληθυντικό)


Hmmm... σκέφτομαι... βλέπω ότι το "πάμετε" έχει τη μορφή της προστακτικής, αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω ποιού ρήματος. Το "πάω" νομίζω είναι απ' το "υπάγω," αλλά δεν ξέρω τον λόγο για το "μ."



			
				ics said:
			
		

> Ο μόνος τρόπος που έχω προσωπικά να σε βοηθήσω είναι να σου απαντήσω σε ερωτήσεις τύπου Α ή Β που πολύ μου αρέσουν!!


Δεν ξέρω. Να ρωτάω αν λέτε χείλος ή χείλι, χασάπικο ή κρεοπωλείο, κτλ.; Αλλά έχω μια τέτοια ερώτηση. Το "άμα" που εννοεί "αν" λέγεται γενικώς ή είναι σαν το "μπόραγα."

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις εξηγήσεις και τις διορθώσεις.


----------



## ireney

. Το υπάγω απλοποιήθηκε σε 'πάω', οπότε η προστακτική είναι παέτε (υπάρχει και αυτός ο τύπος, με ενικό 'πάε'). Το μ είναι ευφωνικό (είναι λίγο σαν να χασμουριέσαι χωρίς το μ)

Ναι καλέ ρώτα!
Οι απαντήσεις μου σ'αυτά που έφερες ως παραδείγματα είναι:
Και τα 2, το 'χείλος' είναι πιο λόγιο κομμάτι
Και τα 2, το 'κρεοπωλείο' είναι κάπως πιο 'επίσημο' αλλά χρησιμοποιείται πολύ

Το 'άμα' ως 'αν' δουλεύει πολύ!


----------



## skatoulitsa

Δε θα έλεγα ότι το "κρεοπωλείο" είναι επίσημο, και σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο από το "χασάπικο" (τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα).


----------



## anthodocheio

Λεμε όμως "θα πάω στον χασάπη" και όχι τόσο "στον κρεοπώλη" που προσωπικά μου φαίνεται βαρύ. Ειμαι και από την Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ, δεν ξέρω... Και πάλι μόνο για τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να μιλήσω και όχι γενικά.

Το "άμα" πάλι, για μένα δεν είναι μόνο το "αν". Έχει και την έννοια του "όταν". Σαν να λέμε "όταν και αν". Παρακαλώ, ας μιλήσουν οι φιλόλογοι.


----------



## ics

> Δεν ξέρω. Να ρωτάω αν λέτε χείλος ή χείλι, χασάπικο ή κρεοπωλείο, κτλ.; Αλλά έχω μια τέτοια ερώτηση. Το "άμα" που εννοεί "αν" λέγεται γενικώς ή είναι σαν το "μπόραγα."


Νομίζω το άμα είναι οκ, εγώ συνέχεια αυτό χρησιμοποιώ στον προφορικό λόγο και με την σημασία του όταν, είναι θέμα γούστου!


Για τα άλλα δεν ρώτησες αλλά απαντάω όπως και να ‘χει!


_*χείλος ή χείλι*_
Εξαρτάται, για το στόμα λέμε το χείλος - τα χείλη / τ αχείλι – τα χείλια.
Λέμε: στο χείλος του γκρεμού, τα χείλη του ποτηριού, ένα κραγιόν για τα χείλη/τα χείλια, τ αχείλι του μάτωσε

_*χασάπικο ή κρεοπωλείο,*_
Στις ταμπέλες γράφει πάντα κρεοπωλείο, (μ’ αυτήν την έννοια επίσημο) αλλά μεταξύ μας το λέμε μάλλον χασάπικο. 
Εγώ λέω συνήθως πάω στο χασάπη όπως λέει κ το ανθοδοχείο! 
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με το μανάβικο/ οπωροπωλείο (κανείς δεν θα πει πάω στο οπωροπωλείο, φαντάζομαι): πάω στο μανάβη, στο μπακάλη, στο περίπτερο, στη λαϊκή (αγορά).


----------



## ireney

Ανθοδοχείο έχεις δίκιο. Το άμα, ακόμα κι όταν χρησιμοποιείται ως 'αν' εμπεριέχει την έννοια του χρόνου (όπως κάποτε το όταν που ήταν ότε και αν).

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, εφόσον η έννοια του 'αν' υπερισχύει, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι συνώνυμο του 'αν' μερικές φορές.
Πι του χι
"Άμα είσαι ηλίθιος τι να σου κάνω;" (περίπτωση που η χρονική έννοια είναι εξαιρετικά λανθάνουσα)


----------



## modus.irrealis

ireney said:
			
		

> Το υπάγω απλοποιήθηκε σε 'πάω', οπότε η προστακτική είναι παέτε (υπάρχει και αυτός ο τύπος, με ενικό 'πάε'). Το μ είναι ευφωνικό (είναι λίγο σαν να χασμουριέσαι χωρίς το μ)


Ααα... τώρα κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ.

Κι αυτό με θυμίζει να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει λέξη που εννοεί ευχαριστώ αλλά είναι πιο "καθημερινή", ή υπάρχει μόνο το "ευχαριστώ"; Κάτι σαν το "thanks" στα εγγλέζικα. Και να μια άλλη ερώτηση: ξέρω ότι γράφεται το "αγγλικός" αλλά λέγεται καθόλου το "εγγλέζικος";



			
				anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Το "άμα" πάλι, για μένα δεν είναι μόνο το "αν". Έχει και την έννοια του "όταν". Σαν να λέμε "όταν και αν".


Αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ξέρω ότι το "όταν" και το "αν" μπορούν να εννοούν το ίδιο, αλλά υπάρχουν φράσεις που το "άμα" εννοει μόνο "όταν" και όχι "if"; Έγραψα "if" γιατί τώρα φοβάμαι λίγο μήπως το "αν" και το "if" δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.

Και κάτι λίγο διαφορετικό (τα αλλά τα ή το Α ή το Β θα τα ρωτήσω αργότερα): ο παππούς μου και η γιαγιά μου (αλλά όχι οι γονείς μου) λένε "έδωκα", "δώκω", "άφηκε," κτλ. Τώρα ξέρω απο ποιες λέξεις κατάγονται )) αλλά ήθελα να ξέρω αν λέγονται πιο γενικά.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## skatoulitsa

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Κι αυτό με θυμίζει να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει λέξη που εννοεί ευχαριστώ αλλά είναι πιο "καθημερινή", ή υπάρχει μόνο το "ευχαριστώ"; Κάτι σαν το "thanks" στα εγγλέζικα.



Μπα, δεν έχουμε κάτι πιο "καθημερινό" από το "ευχαριστώ".



			
				modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Και να μια άλλη ερώτηση: ξέρω ότι γράφεται το "αγγλικός" αλλά λέγεται καθόλου το "εγγλέζικος";



Λέγονται και τα δύο. Θα έλεγα ότι το "εγγλέζικος" θεωρείται μάλλον λίγο πιο λαϊκή έκφραση.



			
				modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ξέρω ότι το "όταν" και το "αν" μπορούν να εννοούν το ίδιο, αλλά υπάρχουν φράσεις που το "άμα" εννοει μόνο "όταν" και όχι "if";



Γενικά σε όλες τις φράσεις το "άμα" θα μπρορούσε να μεταφραστεί ως "if", αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν έχει νόημα. Για παράδειγμα:

"Θα τα πούμε _άμα_ γυρίσουμε σπίτι".

Αν και το παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ως "αν", στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχει πολύ νόημα, γιατί εννοείται ότι κάποια στιγμή θα γυρίσουμε όντως στο σπίτι. Στην πράξη η μόνη λογική εκδοχή σε αυτή την έκφραση ειναι το "όταν".



			
				modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Και κάτι λίγο διαφορετικό (τα αλλά τα ή το Α ή το Β θα τα ρωτήσω αργότερα): ο παππούς μου και η γιαγιά μου (αλλά όχι οι γονείς μου) λένε "έδωκα", "δώκω", "άφηκε," κτλ. Τώρα ξέρω απο ποιες λέξεις κατάγονται )) αλλά ήθελα να ξέρω αν λέγονται πιο γενικά.



Γενικά τείνει να εξαλειφθεί, και στην Αθήνα δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Δε θα μου έκανε όμως εντύπωση αν χρησιμοποιούταν ακόμα στην επαρχία.


----------



## anthodocheio

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Ααα... τώρα κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Κι αυτό μου θυμίζει να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει λέξη που εννοεί ευχαριστώ αλλά είναι πιο "καθημερινή", ή υπάρχει μόνο το "ευχαριστώ"; Κάτι σαν το "thanks" στα εγγλέζικα. Και να μια άλλη ερώτηση: ξέρω ότι γράφεται το "αγγλικός" αλλά λέγεται καθόλου το "εγγλέζικος";


Σαν πιο πρόχειρα μεταξύ μας λέμε "thanks" όπως και "sorry" σαν πιο ελαφρύ από το συγνώμη (μη ρίξουμε τον εγωισμό μας!) Σκέτα όμως. Όχι σε πρόταση.



> Αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Ξέρω ότι το "όταν" και το "αν" μπορούν να εννοούν το ίδιο, αλλά υπάρχουν φράσεις που το "άμα" εννοει μόνο "όταν" και όχι "if"; Έγραψα "if" γιατί τώρα φοβάμαι λίγο μήπως το "αν" και το "if" δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


 
Το "αν" είναι το "if". Συγνώμη που σε μπέρδεψα.

Τα λέμε


----------



## ics

Για να τα ξεμπερδέψουμε λιγάκι: 
Το «αμα» μπορεί να λειτουργεί είτε σαν υποθετικός είτε σαν χρονικός σύνδεσμος, που σημαίνει ότι πρόκειται για δύο *διαφορετικά *πράγματα:
1.Μπορεί να είναι χρονικό και να σημαίνει «όταν»
_Άμα γυρίσεις, ξύπνα με!_
2.Μπορεί να είναι υποθετικό και να σημαίνει «αν» 
_Άμα γυρίσεις αργά, μη με ξυπνήσεις!_

"Θα τα πούμε *άμα* γυρίσουμε σπίτι". Εδώ σημαίνει *όταν*
"*Άμα* είσαι ηλίθιος τι να σου κάνω;" Εδώ πάλι σημαίνει *αν *

Όπως είπε και το ανθοδοχείο , Αν = if, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται καθόλου να το σκέφτεσαι!

Για τα Α ή Β συμφωνώ απολύτως με την “skatoylitsa” eek: συγνώμη Αλεξάνδρα!!  )

Και μια μικρή «διόρθωση» : 



> με θυμίζει


όχι ακριβώς λάθος αλλά σαλονικιώτικη σύνταξη (έτσι δεν είναι, παιδιά? ?), κανονικά είναι _μου θυμίζει_ (θυμίζει σε μένα κι όχι θυμίζει εμένα!)
Στη Θεσσαλονίκη (κι αλλού φαντάζομαι) συνήθως έτσι λένε: να σε (σου) πάρω κιμά να με (μου) κάμεις κεφτέδες!! 
(Φίλοι Σαλονικιοί μην τα παίρνετε, δεν το λέω για να σας προσβάλλω )

ΥΓ Τα υπόλοιπα Α ή Β βάλτα σε διαφορετικά treads pleeeeeaaaaase!!!! Αυτό παραμάκρυνε, δε νομίζετε;;;;


----------



## ireney

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Σαν πιο πρόχειρα μεταξύ μας λέμε "thanks" όπως και "sorry" σαν πιο ελαφρύ από το συγνώμη (μη ρίξουμε τον εγωισμό μας!) Σκέτα όμως. Όχι σε πρόταση.



Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορούσα ν'αντισταθώ (modus μην το πάρεις στα σοβαρα!):
Υπάρχει και σε προτάσεις όπως "Μωρό μου σόρρυ, μα έχω βρει καλύτερο αγόρι"  

(τις καρπαζιές ένας-ένας γιατί είμαι μεγάλη γυναίκα)


----------



## ics

> "Μωρό μου σόρρυ, μα έχω βρει καλύτερο αγόρι" :d


 
Καλό!  αυτό "έγραψε"!!


----------



## modus.irrealis

anthodocheio said:
			
		

> Το "αν" είναι το "if". Συγνώμη που σε μπέρδεψα.


Όχι. Είχα μπερδευτεί απο μόνος μου. Εσύ μόνο μ' έκανες να το καταλάβω, και μέτα όλοι σας μου δώσατε εξηγήσεις και τώρα (νόμιζω ότι) καταλαβαίνω. Ευχαριστώ.



			
				ics said:
			
		

> Και μια μικρή «διόρθωση»




Αλλά από μένα, ήταν λάθος. Και πριν το είχα γράψει καλά...
 



> ΥΓ Τα υπόλοιπα Α ή Β βάλτα σε διαφορετικά treads





> pleeeeeaaaaase!!!! Αυτό παραμάκρυνε, δε νομίζετε;;;;



Yes sir!



			
				ireney said:
			
		

> (modus μην το πάρεις στα σοβαρα!)


I think I should be ashamed I knew what you're talking about . (Sorry, didn't know how to say that in Greek.)


----------



## ireney

Modus αν εσύ 'πρέπει' ντρέπεσαι μια φορά που ξέρεις σε τι αναφέρομαι εγώ που το ανέφερα θα έπρεπε να ντρέπομαι δέκα!


----------

